# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  9 days till show.

## Chickenandbroccoli

Currently 187 pds, 6'2" 27 years old. Tell me what you guys think. Started at 221 pds.

----------


## gearbox

How long have you been lifting?

Very broad shoulders and good lats. Hope some abs come in for you

----------


## Chickenandbroccoli

Thank you, been lifting for 3.5 years. Using for 1.5. I was very out of shape before I got into the sport, so I have alot of loose skin that will take years to tighten up I'm sure. Plus I wasent a fan of the diet my friend put me on. He knows his stuff but he was concerned with me keeping size versus being shredded. But I'm happy with the progress I've made. Here is 2 before and afters.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

nice body, but if you are going for a show i think you need bigger quads and work on your posing. last pic(after) is awesome, very tight just needs to be bigger. wish you luck for the show  :Wink:

----------


## Chickenandbroccoli

Yes I figure for a first show and get my feet wet to get off as much fat and see my foundation and now I know what I need to bring up more then others.

----------


## kelkel

I'd be interested in seeing some before pic's for comparison purposes.

----------


## bass

pretty damn good for 3.5years training. at 187lbs that cut you would look awesome if you were 4" shorter  :Smilie:

----------


## Sicko

great progress!!
Agree with the size needed in quads as well as arms but that is just constructive criticism overall you looking shredded in the last pic.
Good luck in the comp and kudos for making the leap!!

----------


## Chickenandbroccoli

Thank you, the before and afters are 14 weeks differences. Was way worse 3 years ago. After the show I definetly am gonna hit legs hard. And thank you for the criticism, always need it in this sport.

----------


## Metalject

You look fine man. There's no such thing as "you need to be bigger" if it's going to come as a sacrifice to conditioning. Worry about growing later on. 
The oldest argument/complaint or whatever you want to call it, "I'm not big enough to compete." And 99% of the time that's just not true. And of those that do compete, many often come to the stage contest fat, all because they're scared of losing size. Conditioning is everything...sure, conditioning and size will win out but conditioning is still paramount and most aren't going to be that big anyway.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good luck Bro, great progress for 3.5 years..

----------


## Chickenandbroccoli

Thank you guys. Here is a pic this morning weighing 179. Lost 13pds water since Monday.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I agree conditioning is where its at...stay focused now and get 'er done...

----------


## kelkel

> You look fine man. There's no such thing as "you need to be bigger" if it's going to come as a sacrifice to conditioning. Worry about growing later on. 
> The oldest argument/complaint or whatever you want to call it, "I'm not big enough to compete." And 99% of the time that's just not true. And of those that do compete, many often come to the stage contest fat, all because they're scared of losing size. Conditioning is everything...sure, conditioning and size will win out but conditioning is still paramount and *most aren't going to be that big anyway*.


That ^^^

----------


## Chickenandbroccoli

Well I got 2nd. Was just odd to me that the judges said I was very conditioned but was just smaller then the guy that beat me. The guy that beat me was only 10 pds heavier and had a fat roll and only 3 abs. And held so much water in his legs. But for my first show I'm happy with the way I looked, now to try and hold a good lean offseason.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good for you Bro, congrats!

----------

